# Quappen wie zubereiten?



## sbiro (6. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Hobbyköche, hat jemand Tipps wie man am besten Quappen zubereitet? Abgezogen habe ich meine kleinen Shätze, eher braten oder schmoren? 
Vielen Dank im voraus
Gruß Sbiro


----------



## Holx (7. Dezember 2002)

Moin, moin,

die kleinen Schätze kannst Du mehlieren panieren und dann braten. In eine schöne Petersilien-Dill Sauce nach dem braten abgesetzt, kurz durchziehen lassen. Nur mit Salzkartoffeln servieren. Schmeckt super!

c ya


Holx


----------



## fishing-willi (7. Dezember 2002)

moin, ich räucher meine quappen immer, schmeckt ziemlich genial!!!


----------



## Holx (7. Dezember 2002)

Hey Willi, 

auch sehr lecker. Hab nur den Trick noch nicht raus, das größere Exemplare oben nicht trocken werden.

c ya 

Holx


----------



## sbiro (7. Dezember 2002)

genial räuchern hatte ich mir auch überlegt, bei uns fängt man aber nict so viel wie an der oder, dauert dann lange bis es sich lohnt. 49 stück pro nacht, ist schon verrückt


----------



## fishing-willi (7. Dezember 2002)

hi holx, das mit den größeren exemplaren ist bei mir leider kein problem, da ich bisher nur kleinere bis 50 cm gefangen habe!!!
die meisten sind so 35- 40 cm groß!!

gruß fishing-willi


----------



## Bergi (7. Dezember 2002)

@ sbiro:


> 49 stück pro nacht, ist schon verrückt



Wie geht das denn?

Ausserdem,was sind Quappen? :q 
Die gibts bei uns nicht!Ich kenn die nur von Bildern!

Bergi


----------



## fan__ta (7. Dezember 2002)

quappe = rutte!!
jétzt?
eine mischung aus waller und aal!würd ich sagen!


----------



## Bergi (7. Dezember 2002)

@ fanta:
Sicher weiss ich was quappen sind!
Deswegen doch das :q  zeichen!
nur weil die es bei uns nicht gibt und ich sie nur von bildern her kenne!  

Bergi


----------



## David (7. Dezember 2002)

@ bergi
die muss es bei euch doch auch geben.in der ruhr sind bestimmt welche


----------



## Bergi (8. Dezember 2002)

@ David:

Eigentlich schon....Aber von wo sollen die Fische denn kommen?Besetzt werden die nicht, und unterhalb von uns sind Wehre...
Ich geb zu dass ich es noch nicht versucht hab auf Quappen,aber mir sind auch keine Fänge bei uns im verein bekannt.

@ all:
Gibt es sonst welche im Board,die die Ruhr beangeln und mir vielleicht helfen können?

bergi


----------



## sbiro (8. Dezember 2002)

@bergi, in der oder wurden in einer nacht 49 stück gefangen, stand hier im board.
Probiere es einfach aus, ich dachte auch bei mir gibt es wohl kaum welche, aber es gibt welche man muss sie suchen.


----------



## David (8. Dezember 2002)

@bergi 
probier es einfach mal aus wenn du glück hast fängste ein paar :m


----------



## schelli (9. Dezember 2002)

Quappe schön in Alufolie mit Kräutern legen würzen, Butterflocken drüber und ab in den Ofen !!
wirklich lecker !!
Ach ja, die Leber könnt Ihr braten ist auch ziehmlich lecker. #h 

Gruß
schelli


----------



## chippog (11. Dezember 2002)

sagt mal kinders! eine mischung aus waller und aal??? was soll denn das? die quappe rutte trüsche ist schliesslich die einzige europäische verwandte in der dorschfischfamilie, also ehr wie lumb oder leng wenn ihr so wollt. na gut, ist ja vielleicht nicht so wichtig. wieso müsst ihr eigentlich immer gleich alles räuchern? gut, bei den mengen sehe ich das ja ein, dämpfen und erst mal richtig hinschecken, wie der fisch eigentlich schmeckt, finde ich viel spannender. erst dann entscheide ich, ob ich doch lieber brate oder gar räuchere. nun gut, zu viel gemeckert. aber nie vergessen, hauptsache es schmeckt! sonst macht ihr spätestens beim dritten mal was falsch! küchengrüsse aus göteborg! chippog ps auch hier lies sich wieder lesen, dass kleine und grosse fische der gleichen art nicht immer das gleiche ergebnis in der zubereitung liefern, nur so als anregung...


----------

